# Temperatura Mínima no Mês de Março 2008



## Minho (1 Mar 2008 às 15:16)

Qual será a temperatura mais baixa oficialmente registada em Portugal durante o mês de Março?
A sondagem está aberta até dia 6 de Março.


.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2008 às 15:34)

Se as previsões para a próxima semana se concretizarem podemos ter mínimas inferiores a -3ºC em alguns locais do país. Por isso, votei no intervalo <-3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2008 às 15:42)

Eu votei no intervalo >= -3ºC e < -2ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2008 às 16:15)

MSantos disse:


> Eu votei no intervalo >= -3ºC e < -2ºC



Eu votei no mesmo intervalo que tu


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2008 às 18:58)

Eu votei >= - 3 ºC; em Março ainda ocorrem temperaturas bem baixas em áreas de maior altitude.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2008 às 19:08)

Também acabei de votar nos < -3ºC. Estou confiante nos -5ºC algures em Lamas de Mouro, Miranda do Douro ou Carrazêda de Ansiães.

Hey Gerofil, como é que vês o mapa do IM assim?


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2008 às 00:23)

Intervalo inferior a -3ºC. E acho que já esta semana


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 00:44)

Bem < -3ºC será pouco penso que veremos menos que isso


----------



## fsl (2 Mar 2008 às 09:35)

Vo>= -2ºC e < -1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2008 às 10:08)

Votei em *< -3 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2008 às 11:32)

Como optimista que sou, também votei em <-3ºC


----------



## iceworld (2 Mar 2008 às 12:30)

Julgo que deveria existir uma escala até -5 por isso votei no <-3


----------



## Fil (2 Mar 2008 às 19:52)

Votei em <-3ºC. Acho que várias localidades vão baixar desse valor quarta e quinta-feira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2008 às 20:11)

Eu fui atrás da maioria, penso que Lamas de Mouro ultrapassa essa temperatura


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2008 às 20:22)

AnDré disse:


> Hey Gerofil, como é que vês o mapa do IM assim?




Hey, é uma imagem que está em arquivo no MeteopT: Seguimento Meteorológico - 2007.


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2008 às 08:14)

Algumas temperaturas do IM 

*às 06:00*

Miranda do Douro -3.1
Penhas Douradas -4.5
Rio Maior 0.0
Portel (Oriola) -0.6


*às 07:00*

Cabeceiras de Basto -0.6
Bragança -3.3
Montalegre -3.7
Miranda do Douro -3.5
Carrazêda de Ansiães -1.8
Vila Real -0.2
Moimenta da Beira -1.2
Penhas Douradas -4.7
Sabugal (Martim Rei) -1.5
Tomar (Valdonas) -0.1
Rio Maior -0.2
Coruche -0.9
Alvalade -0.9
Alcoutim (Mart.Longo) 1.8


----------

